# Still here.....Promise



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey everyone.  I'm  I've been MIA for a while.  It has been so crazy since Caleb came into our lives and I barely have time to breath for myself.  
I'll try to post some pics later but for now I'll just update: I'm sitting at about 127 and working towards losing about 5 to 7 pounds.  I think I've done ok but what do I know? 

My workouts are sporatic at best. My diet is better than that, which is probably why I've been successful at losing the weight. However, as we all know: it's football season. And if you know me, you know what a big fan of college football I am, TEXAS LONGHORNS in particular......and where's there's football, there's wings and beer. Hence, I generally reserve my calories to the weekends.

OK peeps, more later.  Thanks to Rob for checking in on me and making sure I get my butt back over here. I've missed you guys


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 24, 2010)

WOW!  No one cared to comment?  Bizarre goings on.... Oh well.

All is well here. I'm currently trying to severly limit my bread, pasta and chips intake.  I'm also going to try to have mostly lean meats and fruits and veggies.  I'm not going to completely limit my sugars (i.e., my love for Twizzlers) but I will try to take it down a notch.

I'm working on tweaking the diet because I rarely get to the gym. So any ideas that you might have, I'd love to hear 'em.

Thanks
Hook 'Em Horns


----------



## unclem (Sep 24, 2010)

i dont know ya FITGIRL but hi and good luck in your weightloss.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hope you have a nice weekend.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome back babe!


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2010)

HEY FITTY!    Are you sticking around this time?      Nice to see you back!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hope you had a nice weekend.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## unclem (Oct 19, 2010)

at least a high would be nice but, thnx fitgirl for your rudeness.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 19, 2010)

somebody needs attention


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 20, 2010)

.....and u even got NT to come out of the woodwork....you still got it, kiddo...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> .....and u even got NT to come out of the woodwork....you still got it, kiddo...



Wow ... talk about coming out of the wood work ... brother B ... how goes it?

FG ... where are ya?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2010)

S[ectacular, my friend! leave for Thailand in a few days...THAT should be an eye opening experience...


How's things?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes, I've been super busy.  Unclem, don't know you either but Hi   and I'm not being rude -- I promise!  I'm probably the nicest person you'll ever meet. It's just that I have a 2 year old....and a full time job in a doctor's office....and I'm married...and I try to workout every now and then....and...well, can you tell I'm busy???  
NT, love you babe, missed you.  Hey are you on Yahoo Messenger?  I finally got with the 21st century...LOL

Mikey, I love you sweetie.  I miss you.  I see your comments on FB and I think about you all the time.  I hope you're safe.  Hey, can you email me an address for you?

OK, gotta get back to the oatmeal, coffee and schedules.

Be back soon.  Love you all!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2010)

hey!
You betcha!
Glad to see ya!

Oh, and for the record, she IS one of the nicest people. Ever.
Im getting her cloned.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi there!  How are things going?


----------

